# Found Japanese? Bottle on Oregon Beach



## OregonTrail (Dec 30, 2006)

My wife spotted this bottle on the beach.  Can anyone help identify it.  It says Sanyo on it.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 30, 2006)

Another view


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 30, 2006)

One more view


----------



## kastoo (Dec 31, 2006)

One things for sure..machine made ...has those ridges on bottom...like bottles have been made here last 30 years...dunno what it is....my guess is fell or tossed  off a Japanese cruiseliner, freight or fishing boat.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 31, 2006)

Very strange indeed. The embossing looks like "Sanyo" and the round thing is almost certainly the Mercedes symbol. Maybe we should start investing in one or both of those companies? Sounds like a merger or something.

  The guy who writes this blog found the same one, too.
  http://echo-7.com/content.asp?f=old/2006_03_01_archive.html


----------

